# Hello



## trish (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,i'm Trish,not rearly alot to tell you about me except i have a number of pets including dogs,toads,terrapins tortoises,beardie,and also 2 small skin babies.Your right i didnt list mice as i dont have any......yet!
It's something i have always wanted to do and now feel in a position to do it,breeding and possibly showing that is.
So at the moment i'm finding as much additional info as i can,before i get some mice.
I'm in Cambridgeshire but unless it's just me not seeing them but there doesn't seem to be alot of mice around nowadays.Even shops dont seen to keep them anymore,i know they are just pet mice but i used that as an example!
Anyway nice to be here and look forward to meeting you all.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Trish, welcome to our forum


----------



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi Trish
welcome :mrgreen: good luck in your search


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello.

I live near Cambridge, I always have mice available so feel free to contact me and we can discuss what varieties your interested in.

Ian


----------



## trish (Mar 9, 2010)

Thankyou for the warm welcome.Thanks for the offer Ian,where abouts 'near' cambridge do you live,i'm actually not far from Chatteris/March.As for variety of mouse i'm looking for ,at the moment i rearly dont know as there are so many nice types about now.Need to do more research!!


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I live in Cambourne, its 8 Miles from Cambridge towards Huntingdon.

Are they just going to be pet mice ro are you looking to show?

If you are looking to show the only suitable mice I have are rumpwhites, a few different colours. If your just looking for pets/hobby breeders then I have several of different colours most of them being surplus mice from my rumpwhite lines, although not all are suitable for breeding towards standards. I have got at the moment, Black tans, champagnes and champagne tans, blue tan rumpwhites and chocolates, all does. I also have a chocolate rumpwhite buck and a champagne rumpwhite buck.


----------



## trish (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,i do Huntingdon quite often with the kids at the hospital,yep know of Cambourn!
Trish


----------

